# Do whitetail like MJ?



## Friend-of-a-friend (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey ppl, I'm on my second round indoors, but am contemplating putting a crop outside this year. I have found what appears to be a perfect spot in that the soil is rich, theres a nearby clean water source, plenty of morning and direct sun, and NO PEOPLE! But as a result of so few ppl ever going there, the whitetail deer population is absurd.  I cant go to my spot w/out spooking at least 15 or so deer every time. I have heard that whitetail deer have a taste for MJ, and I was wandering if this is true. And if so, what should I do to protect my crop, short of erecting any kind of visible barriers.


----------



## astrobud (Apr 20, 2009)

i used to grow outdoors and the deer love it here, seems to be a good snack to them, rabbits will eat what they can reach also. you can pee about two foot outside and around the grow area, the human scent spooks them,worked for me anyhow :farm:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 20, 2009)

You can also used hair clippings and soap. I use a razor and shave the soap around the area.


----------



## chinaman (Apr 20, 2009)

yes they love it hehe..as the others mentioned if you pee around your grow spot works real well or you can just fill a 1 gallon jug with piss let it sit for a week or 2 then just spread that around lasts longer that way))

if your in a dry area rats will also eat the young shoots and they will also take buds lol(watched this happen 1 time while sitting in my spot)they take em for the moisture..throw out a watermelon once a week and they will go for the easier source. 

good day


----------



## cubby (Apr 20, 2009)

I have had fairly decent success by putting a bar of soap (I use Irish spring, but any scented kind should work) into a womans nylon stocking and hang it from a tree about chest high. Every time you visit your plants pour alittle water on it. You can hang as many as you think youll need. You can also try a sponge with some really rank calogne, then when you visit your plants bring a spray bottle of calonge to refresh the sponge. 
Hope this helps or at least gives you some ideas of your own.


----------



## kaotik (Apr 20, 2009)

they love it.
and i never found anything that worked to stop the buggers.
pee'd all around, had my dog with me all the time. hair, clothes, pepper spray. (didn't try soap in pantyhose though, thanks for that cubby)

glad they work for you.. maybe it's the deer here in BC are just as chronic as the people


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2009)

Put up a deer stand,load up freezer.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 20, 2009)

each week i shop and buy mince meat i ask for the extra blood in the bottom of the meat tray. and tip the blood into my container in the freezer then do you know what with it . but i piss all over the place to . and give my dog a hair cut to . and i cut my hair to ..well i will this year . only because the wifey had her turn last year and is still pretty bald ! but i gotta put a bit of a fence up to ..those damn koalas can't stick to their own stuff ! (i always wondered if they were stoners too ...red eyed little bast$%ds) well then theres the snakes too i think they've got some deal going on with kangaroo's...so yes i think the deer would love to get ripped and run around whacked out !..would'nt you if you were a deer? LOL kidding dude PEACE !


----------



## GMT (Apr 20, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Put up a deer stand,load up freezer.


 
venison steaks slow roast in the oven with garlic and herbs should put a stop to the pesky blighters.

Damm 4/20 munchies


----------



## cubby (Apr 20, 2009)

I want Koalas in my garden. Thier cute
My outdoor garden only has four plants so I grow in a 12X12 dog run with a chain link section for a roof ( it keeps out the damn raccoons) and a chain link floor ( 6 inches under the soil) to keep out rabbits it works pretty good. This year I'm gonna' try growing cucumbers on the fence ,why waste a perfectly good grow trelles?


----------



## wrathkill (Apr 20, 2009)

doese howdy doody got wooden balls?  ive straid from out door in my area because of the deer and cant keep em away they love it here


----------



## dr pyro (Apr 22, 2009)

piss in a giant circle in that area. deer smell human scent and run. me and my brother hunt but some days he does not go so i take a walk and piss near his tree. he hasn't got one yet.


----------



## Hick (Apr 22, 2009)

...best darn deer deterrent in the lower 48...


----------



## cubby (Apr 22, 2009)

dr pyro said:
			
		

> piss in a giant circle in that area. deer smell human scent and run. me and my brother hunt but some days he does not go so i take a walk and piss near his tree. he hasn't got one yet.


 


    How close do these deer have to get before you shoot them? If they have to get right up by the stand you guys must be really horrible shots.
I have deer who come up to the house and look right in the windows, I tell them get them @#$# otta' hear and they just stroll away like I'm a minor inconvienience.


----------



## cubby (Apr 22, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ...best darn deer deterrent in the lower 48...


 


    But who wants to clean that litter box?


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok guys the human pee myth is just that a MYTH. Deer and every other animal in the woods will inspect a urine stain on the ground. It's in their nature to do so. Urine in the animal kingdom is used for diffrent things. Breeding, territory, storing foods. I have hunted for over 30 yrs and have studied this theory. I have went into the woods Pee'd on the ground and climbed in a tree and sat there and watched to see how many animals would come and inspect the urine stain. And every one that passed through did even the deer. The best way to keep any animal away from your plants is either use shunk urine/stink gland or fenceing. Skunks only spray the stinky stuff when danger is present and that alerts the others to stay away. And fenceing of course keeps them from reaching it. Do a test some time and put skunk urine out and see how many other animals come around. (except maybe the dogs that like to roll in the stink)...take care...


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 24, 2009)

dr pyro said:
			
		

> piss in a giant circle in that area. deer smell human scent and run. me and my brother hunt but some days he does not go so i take a walk and piss near his tree. he hasn't got one yet.


:holysheep: count me out ! as far as i know you need a giant schlong to piss in a giant circle :cry: ...what size giant circle are we talkin here ? i can run pretty fast !:bolt:  and i can hold around 1/2 a gallon at best ! Would this be enough ? if i just run in a giant circle ? i am a white man ....its not my fault !


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 24, 2009)

Sir_Tokie said:
			
		

> Ok guys the human pee myth is just that a MYTH. Deer and every other animal in the woods will inspect a urine stain on the ground. It's in their nature to do so. Urine in the animal kingdom is used for diffrent things. Breeding, territory, storing foods. I have hunted for over 30 yrs and have studied this theory. I have went into the woods Pee'd on the ground and climbed in a tree and sat there and watched to see how many animals would come and inspect the urine stain. And every one that passed through did even the deer. The best way to keep any animal away from your plants is either use shunk urine/stink gland or fenceing. Skunks only spray the stinky stuff when danger is present and that alerts the others to stay away. And fenceing of course keeps them from reaching it. Do a test some time and put skunk urine out and see how many other animals come around. (except maybe the dogs that like to roll in the stink)...take care...


is it at all possible sir tokie that you send me 1/2 a cup or so .. of this skunk piss ..australia needs skunks it may be risky sending the whole skunk  but an air tight container should suffice  ill post my address on the coffee table in a new thread ! thankyou and heres a:bong: for all the effort involved !P.S this would save me from having to run in giant circles !


----------



## middieman440 (Apr 24, 2009)

the deer usually only eat them when they are small but after they get a decent size they dont really bother them,,the leafs on mj sticks to there throats and chokes them,i know this because i watched them do it,and if they do decide to nibble on the plant.they are topping it for you lol a couple years ago i had four plants in one spot never pruned,topped nothing.came back to them in august and had colas everywhere and i had the same strain at another area and grew like a xmas tree..i now use the soap trick,pee trick,and the rifle trick lol im a hunter...and you can also take a dead animal or raw meat and put it about 10 yards from your plants i use fish..just dont put the meat/fish near the plant because other animals will digg it up..<the plant that is.....or tie fishing line at 2-4-6 feet high around your plants<>use stakes or surrounding trees..deer dont like invisable barriers.....trial and error is key use my advice if you please it works for me and should work for you...


----------



## Hick (Apr 24, 2009)

I had a herd of elk take up residency in a little secluded valley where I had a guerilla grow a few years back.  NOTHING deterred them once they got a taste. It really seemed as if they were seeking them out, almost. 
Natural grass and browse was nearlly waist high, and they still tromped down my fences to get to them. They chewed them off at least 3-4 times over a 6 week period. Some, they yanked out by the roots. 
  It finally took a pack of dogs, a firearm, and an aggressive pursuit plumb into another drainage to alleviate the problem..


----------



## dr pyro (Apr 25, 2009)

Sir_Tokie said:
			
		

> Ok guys the human pee myth is just that a MYTH. Deer and every other animal in the woods will inspect a urine stain on the ground. It's in their nature to do so. Urine in the animal kingdom is used for diffrent things. Breeding, territory, storing foods. I have hunted for over 30 yrs and have studied this theory. I have went into the woods Pee'd on the ground and climbed in a tree and sat there and watched to see how many animals would come and inspect the urine stain. And every one that passed through did even the deer. The best way to keep any animal away from your plants is either use shunk urine/stink gland or fenceing. Skunks only spray the stinky stuff when danger is present and that alerts the others to stay away. And fenceing of course keeps them from reaching it. Do a test some time and put skunk urine out and see how many other animals come around. (except maybe the dogs that like to roll in the stink)...take care...


 

haha can i hunt with you some time. maybe you should pattern this new scent.I'm sure human piss would sell of the shelf during hunting season.if the deer in your area come to inspect human urine 1 of 2 things has happened. 1 they got to your mj before you.2 that wasn't mj you smoked that day


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 25, 2009)

all animals that eat green LOVE marijuana.  This includes deer, gophers, rabbits, donkeys, horses, sheep, goats, etc.  This is a huge disadvantage to growing outdoors - the likelihood of actually harvesting your crop in areas with these animals is very low.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 25, 2009)

dr.pyro...sure you can come hunt with me any time you like. But *hunting* is not the subject here thats a whole diffrent game. What my point is the *Human Pee* therory that it keeps animals away. Well it does'nt. Our urine is not something that WARNS animals. It's our smells. Example, our body odor, the smell of our breath, our sweat, laundry detergants our clothes were washed in ect... Thats why they make cover scents you use to hunt with. No where have I ever seen cover scent that is to be used to cover human urine. It's not our Pee their afraid of it's us that they are afraid of. To be honest I have had more plants lost to Rabbits when the plants were young than deer. The deer never seemed to bother them until they started budding. Then thats when I would see damage done to the plant from them eating the bud sites off. Deer, Elk, Moose animals like these move in patterns, they move from food sources to water sources,and bedding areas as the seasons change. They also have territory and they do not like to be out of their established territory. So if a person had the knowledge to be able to *pattern* and *establish* the deer in the area then you could figure out *safe* places to put out plants...take care..


----------



## SoHIGH (Apr 25, 2009)

lol...I am lucky there was only a herd of 3 tha was in my area. Can racoons eat them also? If not ...I will let them be... but the deer asked for it as soon as i plantd a "decoy" crop they ravished it...but seriously if you just have a few deer like I did just apply the three S rule.........SHOOT SHOVEL & SHUT-UP


----------



## Friend-of-a-friend (Apr 28, 2009)

thnx for all the responses ppl. Sounds like I got my work cut out for me, as I'm determined to grow in this spot, and deer appear determined to habitate there. I think I'm gonna start off with the fishing line, maybe with a few hooks tied here and there for extra deterence. If that coupled with my 2 week old rank pee doesnt work, then I may graduate to spring loaded poison pungi stick traps and staked pits. Last ditch efforts may include automatic firearms and claymores.........do deer wear body armor?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 28, 2009)

Don't use fish hooks, there is a possabilty that the hook will get a in a animals eye. One way to deter deer is use a scent bomb like hunters use. Two litre bottle with guaze sticking out the top. fill bottle with piss. hang in tree at 3 ft. with 6to 8 inches of gauze sticking out. when ever the wind blows the scent is renew in area. All you have to do is refill when you attend you plants.


----------



## Hick (Apr 28, 2009)

Friend-of-a-friend said:
			
		

> thnx for all the responses ppl. Sounds like I got my work cut out for me, as I'm determined to grow in this spot, and deer appear determined to habitate there. I think I'm gonna start off with the fishing line, maybe with a few hooks tied here and there for extra deterence. If that coupled with my 2 week old rank pee doesnt work, then I may graduate to spring loaded poison pungi stick traps and staked pits. Last ditch efforts may include automatic firearms and claymores.........do deer wear body armor?



don't EVER use hooks!. BAD bad thinking. NOTHING is worth the possible repercussions.
You're not only risking an innocent "someones" vision and welfare, but I can just imagine my grandson walking accidently into one of those traps.
  You would most definately "meet" me, and you _wouldn't_ like me.. 
I don't want it to sound like a "threat", but the least of your worries would be a crop of mj or deer.
  I can't imagine 'anyone' stumbling into a mess like that, not looking for retribution of some form. If you were _lucky_ they would call the pOlice on you... IMO
Put up fencing, use natural vegetation as camo', use the various deterrants, (Liquid fence" is a pretty good one ..IME) But don't run the risk of doing bodily harm to anyone. You woul;dn't want to wake up every morning knowing you were responsible for actually injuring an innocent person.


----------



## cubby (Apr 28, 2009)

I totaly agree with Hick. The goal should be to "deter" the deer not harm them or anyone else. You would be better off sacrificing your crop than taking the chance of harming someone. Bad charma. Additionaly, if you hurt a person you can count on the fact that whomever got hurt would be out for revenge.


----------



## Trueshoe (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes urinate around your crops (not on the PH is bad for them).  I suggest urinating as high up on the trees surrounding your plants (3 - 4 ft) the smell will stay there longer than if you pissed on the ground and let it absorb into the soil.

Also the biggest help is garlic.  Get some cloves of garlic break them in half (no smaller though) and throw them in a fairly large radius around your grow area.  Garlic keeps almost all animals away.


----------



## cubby (Apr 28, 2009)

"Also the biggest help is garlic. Get some cloves of garlic break them in half (no smaller though) and throw them in a fairly large radius around your grow area. Garlic keeps almost all animals away.[/quote]"



    And Vampires as well.......


----------



## Hick (Apr 28, 2009)

I had a black bear digging up my freshly ammended holes once. I buried babyfood jars with holes punched in the lid, containing a cottonball soaked in an ammonia cleaning product.
 It worked!..


----------



## cubby (Apr 28, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> I had a black bear digging up my freshly ammended holes once. I buried babyfood jars with holes punched in the lid, containing a cottonball soaked in an ammonia cleaning product.
> It worked!..


 

    This sounds like a good idea. I'm gonna' try this in my vegetable garden.


----------

